# Ch4 looking for families thinking of emigrating



## helsoo

Are you considering a big lifestyle or career change that will affect the whole family? Are you fed up with working all hours and not feeling enough benefit? Is money not buying you happiness? Do you have lots of 'stuff' but not much headspace? Do you want a different kind of lifestyle for your kids? Well a new series for Ch4 wants to hear from you. 

You might already have plans to emigrate across the globe or to an affordable part of the countryside, or to work for yourself... or you might not know what you want yet, except that you want to make a big change sometime soon.

If you have lots of passion and think there's more to life than what you currently have we would love to hear from you by emailing [email protected] or ringing 0113 394 5497 to speak to our production team. Please note we are only looking to hear from families.


----------



## xabiaxica

helsoo said:


> Are you considering a big lifestyle or career change that will affect the whole family? Are you fed up with working all hours and not feeling enough benefit? Is money not buying you happiness? Do you have lots of 'stuff' but not much headspace? Do you want a different kind of lifestyle for your kids? Well a new series for Ch4 wants to hear from you.
> 
> You might already have plans to emigrate across the globe or to an affordable part of the countryside, or to work for yourself... or you might not know what you want yet, except that you want to make a big change sometime soon.
> 
> If you have lots of passion and think there's more to life than what you currently have we would love to hear from you by emailing [email protected] or ringing 0113 394 5497 to speak to our production team. Please note we are only looking to hear from families.


Hi

I've moved your post to _Expat Media Requests_

it's a bit late for me - we moved nearly 8 years ago for most of your suggested reasons!!


----------



## helsoo

Great, thank you. Hopefully I'll find some more people like you who haven't made the move yet! 

H


----------



## Jansi

Hiya

We are a family of 5 and have our south Australia ss 176 visa, we have been thinking about making the move for a few year now but need to sell our house and sort our finances etc, we have 3 daughters aged 18. 15. And 10 our eldest is still unsure whether she wants to take the plunge with us but we are hoping our upcoming holiday (to validate out visa) in January might change her mind! We are very interested in your tv show and hope to hear from you soon!

The Taylor family


----------

